# California Hunting Guides



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry if this is off topic but I didn't know anywhere else to post it. I'm looking for a guided hunting tour in california. We wanna go out for boar. Can anyone suggest such a place? Thanks guys.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Try this one,
http://www.tejonranch.com/conservation/ ... ldlife.asp
Good hunting to you, Burl


----------



## maxstar (Dec 1, 2005)

thank alot! greatly appriciated.


----------

